
Apple Avoids U.S. Taxes, Then Complains Our Schools Are Lousy - brown9-2
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/113276/apple-avoids-us-taxes-then-complains-our-schools-are-lousy#
======
jgeorge
I really don't get this tax witch hunt. Is anyone actually saying that Apple
is _illegally_ sheltering revenue from being taxed?

If so, have the IRS bring them to court and prove their case.

If they're _legally_ using the elephantine tax code to their advantage, and
you don't like the advantage they can take of that tax code, then fix the tax
code.

You can't just "tell" Apple to pay more in taxes if they're adhering to the
laws, and you can't just make up laws that apply to some
companies/persons/whatever that don't apply to everybody.

~~~
pohl
It could be that getting them to pay more taxes is not the goal:

[http://m.washingtonexaminer.com/tim-carney-apple-becomes-
lat...](http://m.washingtonexaminer.com/tim-carney-apple-becomes-latest-
target-of-the-beltway-shakedown/article/2530298)

------
olgeni
> If Apple really cares about a shortage of homegrown engineering talent, then
> it should pay taxes to fund the institutions that could address that
> problem.

It might also wish to fund these institutions directly, so at least some money
will not end up in drones and other toys.

------
gte910h
I don't think the board of apple really has a choice here: Shareholders will
replace them if they do not do the maximum under US tax law to minimize tax
liability.

That said, we should fix the laws to change this.

